# Going insane



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm going to go insane. I'm 17, and I'm a senior in High School. I have IBS, I was diagnosed in May, but befor that I went through some hellish experiences, including a 3 month exchange to Quebec, without being diagnosed. I had a few mishaps in Quebec, and they've left me paranoid. I can barely leave my house if I don't feel good, because I'm scared of having an accident. I was fine over summer vacation, but now that I'm back in school, the stress is at me. Plus, my school is not very IBS friendly, in that none of my teachers allow students to leave class to visit the washroom, you have to go during break (lineups). I'm currently on Modulon and Immodium, but I really need some kind of non-chemical aid.. does anyone have any tips for reducing stress at school? It's only the second week and I've already missed 2 classes. p.s- this is an amazing board, i'm so glad I found somewhere like this. Around here, noone takes me seriously, and the only people that know are my mom, my doc, and my best friend, and even she doesn't understand right.


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

I feel your pain. I was undignosed for three years. My parents and my school thought I was "depressed". I went through several hellish experiences. I'm only 16 years old my self and I know what its like when teachers wont let you go to the bathroom. I've since then had to transfer to a special school where my needs are met. For stress. Chill out. I know it may sound like.. 'well I cant chill out' Yes you can. If you need to leave class, leave. You have a medical excuse. I learned that the more people know about your condition, the more understanding they are. For me, if I need to take a break and release the stress, I walk right out of class and go see my nurse (who is a personal friend) OR I just go the library. Sit. School is a very stressful place when you are surrounded by people who just dont understand. Over the past couple of months, I've learned you have to MAKE people understand, even your own family.Good luck.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks. I actually have a doc appt tommorow, and I think she's gonna send me to some specialist somewhere. I had a really bad day today, starting with the fact that I woke up with D, my pills didn't help, went to school, and in second period the fire alarm went off. I hate them, because my house burned down 2 years ago, and the teachers have strict instructions to warn me, BUT my Spanish teacher didn't know about the drill, therefor didn't tell me, so I almost passed out before I hit the door and when I got outside I felt so sick I had to sit down. It was a terrible morning, and then this afternoon I realized my friends had all made the school play, which I *bravely* tried out for, as a courage builder (I can do a play , without getting sick, i know i can i know i can i know i can). and I didn't make it. Major let down... and when I got home I was sooo ill. Anyways, yeah, I think my mom is goign to talk to my teachers about the IBS thing, because of the need to leave class, but I know that if I leave class, the other students will be like "why does she have special permission" and I don't want everyone to know... it's just not the kind of thing everyone needs to know right? or am I totally wrong on this?


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

hello there.. i know how u feel. i hate leavin the class in between too, because my classmates would ask where im goin n why i take so long. im 17.. and in junior college. this morning i had a case of D.. and so i missed the first class of the day.. same thing happened on monday. thank goodness my teachers are realy understanding. thing is, how long will they tolerate it? i cant keep missing class can i? do you have most problems in the morning? because if u do, just get it over n done with. then enjoy the rest of the day. what can your classmates do at the most? laugh? big whoop. don tell me they never had D b4. and if they do, laugh back in their faces. what sorta classmates are they anyway if they laugh? besides, they ought to be mature enuff not to laugh. thats what i tell myself. even tho i still get stressed over it.. nothing can be done. my finals are in 2 weeks. i just wanna go to college, learn, come back. that's why we go there. and u should tell yourself that too. friends are not the biggest part of college. sounds geeky right? but i hope you got my point.







take care! and you know youre not alone!!


----------

